# Indoor/outdoor activities in Dubai



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

Hi all,

There is a chance that I may move to Dubai 5 months later. I am a single male, 26, of Chinese origin. But I have stayed in UK and US for a total of 8 years. So I also get used to the Western culture as well.

I am just wondering about the possible indoor and outdoor activities in Dubai. 

Indoor activity: I like most is watching movies. I am a HUGE movie buff. I dont just watch the modern Hollywood, but also Bollywood, French new wave, Japanese, classical Hollywood,, etc. I am wondering if I can rent these movies in Dubai. (I wanna emphasize that I like modern Hollywood the least. So if there is any shop that I can rent all the other genres of films.)

Outdoor activity: I like long running (definitely not on treadmill) outdoors, but I doubt if it's possible due to the hot weather. Any place I can do my long run not on treadmill? 

Any other activities do u guy suggest? I like drinks and soccer(football) too.


----------

